# Probleme mit meiner Siemens LOGO



## Napie (6 September 2012)

Hallo ich bin noch neu hier also bittenicht gleich hauen...


Ich habe mir vor einiger zeit eineSiemens Logo zugelegt 
(Genau gesagt eine; LOGO 24L 6ED1053-1CA00-0BA1)


Blöder weise von Ebay mit folgendemProblem:


Augenscheinlich ist ein Programm aufder Logo drauf und dieses steht auch auf RUN, dieses Programm lässtsich aber nicht auf STOP stellen das ich es löschen könnte und einneues Programm erstellen kann.


Wenn die SPS eingeschaltet ist kann ichdie Eingänge und Ausgänge betrachten und es passiert sogar was wennich die Eingänge per Hand setze (24V auf den Eingang lege) daseinzige was ich dann noch ändern kann sind Parameter.
Leider hat mir die Bedingungsanleitungvon Siemens auch nicht helfen können


Eine Software mit Verbindungskabel fürden PC habe ich nicht eigentlich wollte ich die SPS gerne über dasDisplay Programmieren.


Angelschaft habe ich mir die Logo weilich gerne mit solchen Sachen ein wenig rum Bastel jedoch nützt siemir in dem zustand nichts.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen..


----------



## himbeergeist (6 September 2012)

Hallo Napie,

Du gehst im Hauptmenü auf Programm ---> OK drücken --->Clear Prog und ok drücken, dann sollte das Programm weg sein.
Mit einer 24L 0BA1 kann man aber nicht viel anfangen, was hast Du denn vor?

Frank

PS: steht im  LOGO! Handbuch
A5E00119090-01 Seite 57


----------



## Napie (7 September 2012)

Im Prinzip nicht sehr fiel ein wenighin und her Programmieren.
Einfach ein wenig spielen.


Das Problem ist das ich nicht mal indas Hauptmenü gelange.
Sobald ich mich versuche in dasHauptmenü zu begeben kann ich eine Uhr einstellen oder Parameterändern. Die Parameter kann ich ändern jedoch habe ich auch versuchtdie Uhr ein zu stellen und dort sagt mir die SPS nur keine Uhrvorhanden. Bei Gelegenheit versuche ich mal ein parr Bilder hoch zuladen.Im Anhang befinden sich Bilder


Bleibt nur die frage wegwerfen oder istdie SPS noch zu retten.


Fielen dank für die Antwort


----------



## himbeergeist (7 September 2012)

Hallo Napie

die 24L hat keine Uhr. (soweit ich mich erinnere) Wie gesagt wenn Du programieren willst musst Du den Programmiermodus über Programm aufrufen.
Das Handbuch gibt es kostenlos als download im *pdf-Format.
Wegschmeißen würde ich die Logo nicht. Meiner Meinung nach klingt das eher nach "Fehlbedienung"

Frank


----------



## det (7 September 2012)

Hallo Napie,

hast Du ein rotes Speichermodul gesteckt ? !  Das ist extra für  "Know How"  Schutz gesperrt. Kein löschen, kein ändern. Besorg Dir ein hell gelbes dann wird alles gut.

Grüße 

Detlef


----------



## PN/DP (8 September 2012)

*RTFM + Linkliste*

Ich gehe auch von einer falschen Bedienung aus ...

@Napie
Wenn Du nur die Menüpunkte "Set Clock" und "Set Param" siehst, dann bist Du im *Parametrieren*-Menü (wird mit [ESC] + [OK] aufgerufen).
In das *Programmieren*-Menü gelangst Du durch den sogenannten 3-Finger-Griff: [<] + [>] + [OK] gleichzeitig drücken.

Schau doch einfach mal in das zu dieser LOGO!-Baureihe 0BA1 gehörende Handbuch (V4, A5E00046624 01 von 09/1999), ab Kapitel 3.4

Für weitere Fragen siehe auch mal diese Linkliste LOGO!

@det
Wozu ein gelbes Programmodul besorgen? Diese LOGO! funktioniert auch ganz ohne Programmodul ...

Harald


----------



## det (9 September 2012)

Moin Moin,

@Harald    Jo, recht haste. Geht auch ohne.    (Aber für jedes Modul bekomme ich 500€ Vermittelungsgebühr) ROFLMAO  Scherz!

Grüße

Detlef


----------



## Napie (22 September 2012)

Fielen dank für die Hilfe. 

Ich werde das mit dem drei Finger Griff mal versuchen.
Die Bedienungsanleitun ist auch eine wertvolle Hilfe.
Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt auch ein wenig zeit dafür, nachdem ich aus England zurück bin


----------



## Napie (24 September 2012)

So geht wieder hat nach 3 versuchen dann geklappt mit dem 3 Finger griff.
Weiß auch nicht was los war aber es geht nun


----------

